# Is this algae???



## Fran (8 May 2013)

Hi all, I am hopeful that somebody could identify this substance on my Ammania sp Bonsai. Its a black substance which coats the leaves. Also I am getting the same substance to a lesser extent on my Hydrocotyle tripartita and of late on one of my crypts. Apologies for the poor quality photos.


----------



## ian_m (8 May 2013)

Its BBA due to poor CO2. Kill it on hardscape with Excel, maybe on strong plants like Anubias and remove affected leaves. Then increase your flow, power head ?, to prevent it reoccurring.

This worked in my case.

Still slight bits of BBA, but nothing too unsightly.

Also lowering light intensity and/or time will also help.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 May 2013)

Looks like it could also be some GSA in there. Caused by either poor PO4 or poor CO2 or both. Ian's advice should work, but also look at PO4 dosing to belt-and-brace it.

Cheers,


----------



## Fran (10 May 2013)

Hi and thanks to both of you for your replies. Am dosing EI and have a nice lime green drop checker so reckon its a flow problem. Have ordered a couple of powerheads and I  hope that fixes it. Thanks.


----------

